# New puppy



## wine9555 (Mar 7, 2008)

My Hunting companion Labrador passed away last november. She was 12 years old and hunted until this year, she will be missed.I am going to get and train a new puppy this spring. My hunting is about 50-50 ducks and upland birds. My friend has a brittany that we use for bird hunting but he has gradually had less and less time to join me hunting so I want to get a dog that will point and also do water work. I am thinking of a German shorthair or a Pudelpointer.
I dont have any experience with Pudelpointers but they seem they would be well suited for my needs. I live in northern Illinois and the winters are fairly harsh.
Does anyone have any points or suggestions on which would be the better of the two. The cost for the puppy is not a problem at all.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think a wirehaired draathar would be better than a shorthair for water work. shorthairs are hard driving dogs, but they just dont have the right tools for cold weather water work. a draathar will hunt birds about as well as a shorthair, as long as you can get past how ugly they are.


----------

